# More Prayers Needed For One Of Our Own



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,

I was hopping to get some well needed prayers for John Longaker. Some of you may John or maybe you heard him talk on Pigeon Talk Radio a few months ago. He is my AU mentor.

John has Leukemia. He had chemo a few years ago and had been in remission. Not to long ago he found out the Leukemia was back. About two weeks ago John went through the chemo again. After the chemo he develeped pneumonia. With his immune system destroyed from the chemo he is having a hard time fighting off the pneumonia.

Please take a moment to say a prayer for John.

Thank You,

Mark / Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've heard the name. And you're right.......he's one of us......whether we know who he is or not.
Prayers going up for him.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Longaker Family Loft - i used to see that name when i visit the site Ipigeon... not sure if he's the one. i will mention john's name in my daily prayers for his quick recovery.


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, that would have been John. He is from Oregon and has some real good racing stock including imports.

Ace


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's hoping that your friend will make a full recovery.....we'll be pulling for him.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mark,

I'm so sorry to hear about John. He is in my thoughts and prayers. 

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

ace in the hole said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hopping to get some well needed prayers for John Longaker. Some of you may John or maybe you heard him talk on Pigeon Talk Radio a few months ago. He is my AU mentor.
> 
> ...


Consider it done.

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Count me in too. Our nephew is battling this disease now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Count me in...

Sending LOVING HEALING THOUGHTS!

Also for your nephew, Maggie!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mark,

I'll be keeping John in my thoughts and prayers. You are a very good friend to him to seek the healing powers of Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Consider it done.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for all of your prayers. 
I have not been able to contact John directly for a while now. I have been in contact with Linda Joneli who is the head of the Help A Beginner Program for the AU. She has promised to contact me as soon as she hears of any changes in his condition. As soon as I know anything further I will post it here.

Again Thank You,

Mark / Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sorry to have to say that John lost his fight this morning. I was so looking forward to his friendship and what he could teach me about this sport. 

Mark


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> I am sorry to have to say that John lost his fight this morning. I was so looking forward to his friendship and what he could teach me about this sport.
> 
> Mark


Mark, sorry to hear this. Man, life is so precious and can be taken in such a short amount of time. It's just so sad when it's one of the good guys.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mark, I'm really, really sorry to read this. I'll bet he had a lot of wings welcoming him on the other side.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear about this update, Mark. 

My heartfelt condolensces go out to his entire family and all his friends.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hugs And Tears.....heart Felt Sympathy For Family And Friends.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh no! What sad news! I am so sorry!!

My heartfelt condolences to his family!

With love

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry, Mark. Please extend the condolences of all of us here on Pigeon-Talk to the family.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Adding my heartfelt condolences too. My thoughts & prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Mark, I'm so sorry to hear that your friend has gone. It may help to counter your sorrow if you consider that he is free to fly now, away from the boundaries of his illness, and that your friendship and willingness to continue in his footsteps are the greatest tribute to a great man's life.

Teresa


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark,

I'm very sorry to hear such sad news......

Linda


----------

